# Finished my incubator :-)



## radmiller (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi folks ive just finished building my incubator out an old freezer with a glass door i picked up at the skip site. Thaught id show off some pics. now im just waiting on my royals laying some eggs 










Empty and degased with wires threaded threw a hole wer pipes used to be. 2 Heat mats installed on the back and a habistat pulse stat









i used expanding foam to seal and fill the hole








placed the probes on middle shelf









installed 12V PC fan to circulate the air for a even temp all round the incubator


----------



## Beardeddragonsforlife (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi , I'm considering either buying or making a incubator .... What do you think. I see you made one... Is it better to buy or build ? Thanks 
P.s. how much did your cost all together ... Thanks again


----------



## radmiller (Aug 16, 2010)

i would say building is alot cheaper neway! some incubators are terribly expensive and cant even hold that many eggs. but it depends on what eggs ur incubating. 

old fridge = £0
2 X habistat heatmats £18 each ( but u cud prob get away with 1)
habistat pulse stat £35 - 45
5" pc fan £2
12v power supply for fan £5 on ebay


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice, I see those fridges down at our local tip quite regularly, unfortunately the council jobsworths won't let you remove anything from the tip though!


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

look good what your temps like , i made mine in a sightly different way , old under counter fridge ask at your local electrical shop there always getting them and they have to pay to get rid , i have 2 60 spot lights on a dimmer stat , cut 4 fan into the back you can run pc fan off a old mobile charger, i made a light box and fitted it to the back of the fridge behind the fans the spots then heat up and the fans blow the hot air into the fridge work well holding a nice steady 82-83 for my leo eggs 

over all cost was 
fridge 0
lights 2.00 tesco
ceramic holders ebay 1.00 each (well i paid 10.00 for 10)
dimmerstat 30.00 
Fan`s 44p each x4
mobile charger 0 
mdf for light box had already 
Total £36.00

Paul


----------

